# Are lily pads a problem?



## ddettmer13 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey y'all. I'm new to duck hunting and I found a good spot where I've seen ducks work and land. It's a good sized beaver dam impoundment and it's surrounded by timber on all sides. THe only issue is it's covered almost completely in lily pads. Will this be an issue when it comes to ducks landing in my spread? Or should I not worry about it?


----------



## LipRip'r (Jul 31, 2012)

Since you have watched ducks work and land, then I don't suppose it will be an issue....Or are you saying you've seen this in the past when the pads weren't there and now the beaver hole is covered in pads?


----------



## ddettmer13 (Jul 31, 2012)

LipRip'r said:


> Since you have watched ducks work and land, then I don't suppose it will be an issue....Or are you saying you've seen this in the past when the pads weren't there and now the beaver hole is covered in pads?



I watched ducks last year land on it during deer season. I never thought about checking it for lily pads then since I didn't hunt ducks.


----------



## T Tolbert (Jul 31, 2012)

I think u should let me come down in December and evaluate ur problem


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 31, 2012)

Just clear you a hole in the lily pads and throw in your decoys. Leave enough room for the ducks and see if they dont land right in that open water. Either way, the cold weather will get most of those lilys I would assume.


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 31, 2012)

Lilly pads will be dead and long gone by duck season.


----------



## ddettmer13 (Aug 1, 2012)

T Tolbert said:


> I think u should let me come down in December and evaluate ur problem



Hey man, I'm sure we could work something out. Where are you from? I might swap a hunt for hunt with ya sometime. Always looking to learn some new bad habits


----------



## Bdub (Aug 2, 2012)

I hunt in north florida where most of the lily pads dont die off. And usually the ducks will land in the lily pads as long as its not super thick. I usually try to find an open hole somewhere close to put out my decoys.


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 14, 2012)

Dollar bonets is where it's at...Thick lillies not so much but it doesn't take much of an opening for them to get in.

Bdub- is that miccosukee in your avy?


----------



## Bdub (Aug 14, 2012)

indeed core Lokt.... love that place


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 14, 2012)

*If you are on post.*



ddettmer13 said:


> Hey y'all. I'm new to duck hunting and I found a good spot where I've seen ducks work and land. It's a good sized beaver dam impoundment and it's surrounded by timber on all sides. THe only issue is it's covered almost completely in lily pads. Will this be an issue when it comes to ducks landing in my spread? Or should I not worry about it?


I know the mill pond you are talking about and its good atleast it was in the 1980s when i was stationed there.Good Luck!


----------

